# System update...



## jedinite6 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi everybody, it's been a while since I last posted, but I fiugred I would let everyone know where I am at with my HT plan. It seems I have settled on these room dimensions: 12 ft long by 14 ft wide, with a 7 ft ceiling. My equipment choices, as I have been checking them out in person, have changed somewhat. It looks like I will be going with a Epson Powerlite Pro Cinema 1080 projector, with a 92" diagonal Stewart Firehawk G3 Luxus Deluxe Fixed Screenwall. The audio will be PSB, with a pair of T65 towers up front, a C60 center, a pair of C50 surrounds, and a 6i subwoofer. It will be driven by a new (not yet released) NAD receiver, the T765, with HDMI 1.3 switching. Controlling all of this will be the Home Theater Master Mx-900 Genesis remote control. Seating at 11 ft away will be the Berkline 90 group, leather recliners, approximately four or five of them. The room will be painted, walls and ceiling completely in a Behr Premium Plus Flat Enamel black paint. The room will have black carpeting as well. Okay everyone, let me know your thoughts or opinions. Good to be back and talking on the forum again.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Hello Again!*

It certainly looks like you have picked out some very nice equipment... :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Hello Again!*

Stadium seating and a kitchen sink too? :bigsmile: Looks like a pretty well thought out system to me :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Hello Again!*

First, welcome back!

Second, that's some good stuff you got planned there. Can you tell me how you decided on the PSB's? What other speakers did you audition? I love the whole auditioning process -- it's amazing I ever did pull the trigger on my speakers.

The only suggestion I might make to your speakers is to switch subs. I've no doubt that the 6i is a good sub; however, I think you can get better performance for less $$ if you were to go with an SVS or Hsu sub. SVS probably gets the nod from more people, but that could just be my perception. What isn't a perception is that it's nearly universal that one of those two brands are preferred by everyone I've seen (except for a DIY sub).

On a completely preference level, I don't know if I'd go with EVERYTHING being black. I do agree that it should be some darkish color, but I don't think you need to go completely black. That being said, taste is king! 

And finally, are you going to go with any treatments in your room? On the acoustical front, I don't know if there is any better place out there than this board for getting some great advice. We have GIK as a sponsor with bpape as a frequent contributor/moderator as well as Ethan Winer from RealTraps as a contributor/moderator. I'd HIGHLY suggest you post a question down in the Home Audio Acoustic sub-board. The brain power in that area is ridiculous.

In any case, very exciting stuff! I look forward to hearing how your build goes!

JCD


----------



## jedinite6 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Hello Again!*

Thanks Sonnie, Nova, and JCD. Aw man, the auditioning process: I love it and hate it. I love going to different places and trying out and looking at equipment, I love the whole researching info thing. But I hate the indecision that comes with the process! If you only knew how many times I flip-flopped on this speaker, that projector, this receiver....I finally decided on the PSB speakers after a very thorough listening session with my own stuff, movies, soundtracks, music. I loved them! And then, when I found out the price, I loved them even more!

I will definitely take the SVS sub under consideration, I always lsten to advice, especially good advice. And yeah, I may not go completely black, but I did want the whole "cave" thing going on. And yes, I will be looking at some acoustic treatments here in the near future now that I have all my gear figured out. Keep the suggestions coming folks.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Hello Again!*



jedinite6 said:


> It seems I have settled on these room dimensions: 12 ft long by 14 ft wide, with a 7 ft ceiling.


 The proposed proportions of your room are not ideal. Much better dimensions would be 12'-7" long, 15'-10-1/2" wide with 10'-0" ceilings. This would give you the most even support of the bass frequencies. 

Listening at 11 feet away in a 12 foot long room is far too close to the rear wall. 38% of the room dimension would be much better.

10'-0" x 12'-7" x 15'-10-1/2"
X marks the Spots for best listening.


----------

